# when can i do preg test after HCG shot



## nessie01

how long do i have to wait till a home test is relaible after HCG shot, when is the synthetic stuff out of my system?

i had a shot 10 days ago and didnt relise when i did a test today 9DPO that HCG can give false postivies then i read on the instructions that it can..

so i was excited when i saw a line at 9DPO but its prob false!!:cry::cry::cry:

when do people start testing safely..
thanks
nessie


----------



## CurlySue

Depends on what dosage your HCG shot was. Takes between 10 and 14 days. Mine took 10 days and it was the lower dose. If it was the higher dose it can be 14 days.


----------



## Beckic

i had ovitrelle - sorry cant remember what dose - but assume it was the normal pre egg collection level - and i got a BFN two days later - so didnt stay in my system very long at all.

Hope the BFP is a true one hunni.

Bx x x x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessie01

i have no idea but im 100% sure it was ovitrelle..........but not sure on the dose..
i ovulate normally on my own but as i started clomid and had mature follicles my FS wanted to make me ovualte while the eggs were nice and fresh lol!!!!
i so hope it is a real positive.......

anyone else no how the HCG shot took to leave their system?

should i continue to test everyday to see if it gets stronger or fades?


----------



## Beckic

I think definitely test everyday hun (athough I am a bit of a POAS pusher :blush:) - will be keeping a close eye on this thread and hoping the line gets darker tomorow.

bx x x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CurlySue

I tested every day until it disappeared. Then I knew that if it went positive again it was a true positive. 

Mine was Pregnyl.

It does differ from person to person, though. They say it halves daily which is why certain doses take 14 days to get totally out.


----------



## maz

I can't remember exactly how long my ovitrelle took to leave my system ... it's been a while ... but I think it was gone after approx 5 days.


----------



## Millnsy

I had Ovitrelle and was told by the nurse to wait until AF was 7 days late before testing. But I tested at 9 DPO and got the faintest of faint faint lines. I put this down to the Ovitrelle and then waited until I was 3 days late to test again and got my BFP. After the first negative at 9 DPO, I had such bad cramping i was conviced AF was on her way that I didn't try again for almost a week. 

I would say there is still a chance so keep testing.

Good luck
Millnsy x


----------



## nessie01

thanks everyone..
i guess if it fades out and im not pregg i will no for next cycle how long it stays in my system for!!

i will test again today but as im up it will have to be my second FMU lol as i have to go to supermarket to buy some more tests..

I wish my spec or nurse had told me not to test when they gave me the injection but they didnt say a thing about it effecting tests!!! I am gong to ring the fertiltiy nurse this arfo as well!!

ness


----------



## nessie01

Oh **&&%&*$%%#

i did another test a zero nothing not even a faint line!! so it was just the HCG shot well now i know!!! so thats it tests are going away till saturday when im due!!

thanks for all your answers thou

booohoooo


----------



## lioness168

Sorry to hear Ness...don't give up until the witch arrives thou!!!!!!


----------



## Beckic

Sorry hun - still v early though - so I am keeping eveything crossed for you.

Bx x x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## silarose28

Hello everyone

Hope you don't mind if I join you. Does anyone know if the hcg trigger shot helps to lengthen a very short luteal phase (mine is 6 days)? I'm thinking if the hcg lasts in your system for 10 days then surelt you would not get af in this time?? I have just had a trigger shot and am praying that it will help!


----------

